# Figural Skull



## midway49 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone recognize this fellow?  About 2 1/4" tall, ceramic or bisque.  Appears high points of lip have chips.  No ID marks except tiny red mark on base.  Dug from a 1920's hole.


----------



## midway49 (Dec 20, 2011)

base


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Cliff,

 I do like that. Macabre memento mori, man. Could you post more views, please? Do you have any sense that it was a shot, glass, or match holder?

 Too small for a tobacco jar, I think.

 Is that top gilded? It has a somewhat Shafer & Vatery look to me. Is that a mark on the bottom? What about that hash marked area?


----------



## wolffbp (Dec 20, 2011)

@ 2 1/4" my guess would be a match holder & the hash marks are the striker.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wolffbp
> 
> @ 2 1/4" my guess would be a match holder & the hash marks are the striker.


 I'm gonna agree with Wolf ...match stiker....Jim


----------



## midway49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.  The hatched area as a match striker makes sense.  I wondered what the function of that was.  And the opening is shallow, just about right for matches.  The lip is gilded.  Tiny red mark I cannot make out on base.

 Of course I was hoping it was a poison.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 21, 2011)

Match safes are very collectible and can sell for high prices.
 Here is different one ...


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 21, 2011)

that's a great find and creepy at that!

 Doug


----------



## midway49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Match Holder it is!   With that clue I did some searching and found a similar (no protruding neck/ lip) skull made by Ernst Bohne Sons, Germany, ca 1900. The strike or hatched area was identical.   Thanks again for the help


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 21, 2011)

non-flammable match safes were needed before safety matches were invented because early matches could spontaneously ignite and burn your house down.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 21, 2011)

And people think doll heads are scary!  Geez!


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 23, 2011)

For us who collect skulls, this is most cool....

 and yes, doll heads are scary.[8D]


----------



## midway49 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've listed the skull on ebay if anyone interested.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm looking for it, but instead found this gem!

 OMG!  If only....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Skull-Form-Case-Watch-Matching-Chain-Key-/230717578720?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item35b7d6dde0

 And yours...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Figural-skull-match-safe-Ernst-Bohne-Sons-Germany-ceramic-matches-holder-skulls-/170752042911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c19d679f


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy skullcaps, Stephen,

 That's an outstanding watch. I've never saw one quite like it.







 Hey Cliff,

 Good luck with your skull. It looks like it's being well received so far.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it's a one of a kind since they were made so far apart (according the the seller)  What I would give for that beauty (just not $7900)


----------

